# Dropping a size



## jnatale3 (Mar 15, 2022)

Posted a different thread the other week about a size 56 Titan F6 that I got brand new. Many people said that it was too loose. Here are a few videos that show an apparent “too fast” drop on the boards due to a loose shirt. I ordered a 54 that will be here Wednesday and wanted to know how much a difference it will make?

Check out the vids and lemme know what you think the range of difference it will make. These are with the 56. 

Here are some things that may help:

*My chest under my armpits and just above my nipples is about 53 inches (if I squeeze the “fat” down with the measuring tape to get to the “skin and muscle” it is about 52 inches.

* I could get the 56 on and off easily and the sleeves could go above my elbows pretty easily. My biceps flexed are about 19 inches. Not sure on relaxed. 

* with about 75% of my raw max I could touch 2 boards with ease. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 15, 2022)

It’s hard to say how much tighter the shirt will be until you actually get it and try it on. Be patient with the shirt.  if you were easily touching 75% of your raw max to a two board in the old shirt it was way too loose as we all suspected. Get a partner or three rounded up for the next shirted workout and see how it does. The sizing on a stock shirt is going to be all over the place. Just keep working with Titan until you get something that works for you.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It’s hard to say how much tighter the shirt will be until you actually get it and try it on. Be patient with the shirt. if you were easily touching 75% of your raw max to a two board in the old shirt it was way too loose as we all suspected. Get a partner or three rounded up for the next shirted workout and see how it does. The sizing on a stock shirt is going to be all over the place. Just keep working with Titan until you get something that works for you.



You’re the man Trend! Thanks for the info. I had a guy that was working out said I for sure need a size smaller. That kinda did it for me. I’ll be trying it out this Thursday and keep you all posted. Thanks again for the help brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 17, 2022)

54 made a HUGE difference. Much tighter and can’t even touch a three board. Got close kinda but added boards and will work with this one. Returned the 56 without an issue. Thanks Trend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

